# ems ghost stories??!!



## Infinity (Jul 17, 2013)

Im an addict for scary stuff tell me anything good thats ems related(8


----------



## Anu (Jul 19, 2013)

anything??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 19, 2013)

Sorry don't have any


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 19, 2013)

At the local station there's this mysterious box...
It makes terrible sounds at all hours of the night, and seems to try to ruin every meal. The EMS crews have repeatedly tried to exorcise the demon, but it still haunts them....

I've heard of/been in a few haunted fire stations. One had been used by a local 911 contract EMS, but had been abandoned since the early 1900s. When they first moved in, they found oats on the floor of the stables, and most of the original hardware in it. They  set up a bunkroom in the stable, but abandoned it pretty quickly when they kept hearing people and horses all night... It actually got so bad that crews refused to stay in the station and they moved out.


----------



## Infinity (Jul 19, 2013)

Haha damn that haunted box... Seems to be an ems curse because all stations i know of have had a hauntes box.... And sometimes these red lights appear when the box starts making  noises aswell. ... SUPER SPOOKY


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 19, 2013)

Late 1800's two story and cellar Victorian house. After a party one of the two adult residents discovered her roommate being raped at knifepoint in a bedroom and ran. The naked perp killed the first victim, chased victim #2 around house stabbing her (she later succumbed). When we all got there (ambulance, five police cruisers, fire truck, mobile heart team, from Bryan Hospital) we found and started treating the second victim but _no one knew where the perp was_, except the 2 y/o son of vic #2, who was in shock. We kept looking around at every cupboard and closet and door to the dark back and side yards expecting this huge madman to lunge out.

He was arrested a few miles away trying to hitch a ride wearing clothes over his blood-drenched body.

True story, I was there, deposed for the trial..


----------



## Infinity (Jul 19, 2013)

Bet that was a bloody freakin mess... Literally and figuratively.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 19, 2013)

I am often haunted by ambulances that died prematurely.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 20, 2013)

Infinity said:


> Bet that was a bloody freakin mess... Literally and figuratively.


'Twas.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 20, 2013)

firecoins said:


> I am often haunted by ambulances that died prematurely.



I am haunted by an oxygen cylinder that died before I thought it would. I can hear it now.


*PSSSSSSSS*ssssssssssssssssssssssssssss..................t.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 20, 2013)

The only thing I am haunted by is the radio in the ambulance. It talks to me and makes me do stuff. It also always knows where I'm at.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 20, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> ... one of the two adult residents discovered her roommate being raped at knifepoint in a bedroom and ran. ...
> ... 2 y/o son of vic #2, ...


Wait, victim #2 ran away _*WITHOUT*_ grabbing her 2 y/o son?  Or did she grab the baby and run?  Or does anyone actually know?

Whatever happened, that's a horrible thing to experience for anyone, esp a 2 y/o!!


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 20, 2013)

Vic #2 was being chased around the house by a naked blood-covered assailant with a knife. He didn't touch the boy. Kid was catatonic when we were there, FD was trying to distract him. It _was_ horrible.

 As I said recently in another discussion about arming EMT's, more guns on the scene that night would have had someone shooting someone else's hat off due to fright.


----------



## CritterNurse (Jul 20, 2013)

Want a real horror story? Someone just gave me a link to this.

Guys, you have been warned... its was painful to read, and I'm female.


----------



## Infinity (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh my lawd jebus!! Haha poor guy


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 23, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> Vic #2 was being chased around the house by a naked blood-covered assailant with a knife. He didn't touch the boy. Kid was catatonic when we were there, FD was trying to distract him. It _was_ horrible.
> 
> As I said recently in another discussion about arming EMT's, more guns on the scene that night would have had someone shooting someone else's hat off due to fright.



Did victim #2 survive?


----------



## SSwain (Jul 24, 2013)

I am still haunted by the fact that one of our seasoned IV Techs put 17 gallons of mid grade in the fuel tank.

The fact that it is a diesel is REALLY freaking scary.


"Med 500 to dispatch... looks like we are NOT returning to quarters. Med 502 is now primary."


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 24, 2013)

Easternemt said:


> Did victim #2 survive?



No, she succumbed to injuries to her aorta etc. I was deposed at the murder trial. The murderer was found insane and was doing time at the state hospital when I left, for all I know he is there still.

EDIT:
Excuse me OP.

"MUAHA-HA-HA-HA".
There.


----------



## Infinity (Jul 24, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> No, she succumbed to injuries to her aorta etc. I was deposed at the murder trial. The murderer was found insane and was doing time at the state hospital when I left, for all I know he is there still.



sounds like the perfect beginig to a michael myers movie!


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 24, 2013)

The deal was that this old house was mostly closets, doorways, cellar, unlit yards on all side with lots of unruly plants, and no one knew where he was or even what he looked like. 

I hate slasher movies.


----------



## Infinity (Jul 24, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> I hate slasher movies.



you freakin lived one tho!! how horrible for the people killed but how freakin cool for you!!  you lived like a night in steven kings mind!


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 24, 2013)

Infinity said:


> you freakin lived one tho!! how horrible for the people killed but how freakin cool for you!!  you lived like a night in steven kings mind!



Not cool.


----------



## Infinity (Jul 24, 2013)

> Not cool.


its a little cool(8


----------

